# 2004 Jetta Gas Filler Door Release



## rob51L (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi - Sorry this is not a Eos question, but I need help. I have pushed the button to release the gas filler door into the door and cannot reach it. Does anyone know how to get the door unlocked any other way? I cannot find anything in the trunk in the way of an alternate release. Help!
Thanks


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 2004 Jetta Gas Filler Door Release (rob51L)*

Rob is there a reason you posted here rather than the Jetta forum ?


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: 2004 Jetta Gas Filler Door Release (rob51L)*

Since my Eos just had the button die (apparently),
the flap can be released with a scan tool (what the dealership did), and _supposedly_ there is an emergency release cable in the trunk behind some of the liners (meaning that you _might_ have to remove torx screws to get to it)
William


_Modified by kghia at 5:10 PM 9-10-2007_


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: 2004 Jetta Gas Filler Door Release (kghia)*

Maybe he just likes us better Mark


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: 2004 Jetta Gas Filler Door Release (rob51L)*

VW dealer replaced my defective switch in Eos, see this thread for details:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3426565
Also, the service dept said that the manual release is near the flap, behind trunk liner.
William


_Modified by kghia at 5:32 PM 9-10-2007_


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: 2004 Jetta Gas Filler Door Release (kghia)*

When I had my mk4, it came with a little red plastic tool to pry the gas cap door open in case of actuator failure (common problem). Looked like a thick credit card. There was no emergency cable behind the liner in the mk4.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: 2004 Jetta Gas Filler Door Release (BostonB6)*

well, I don't know of any red plastic tool, just that the service dept said about the emergency release several times.
They didn't actually use the emergency cable either, because they were able to do it with their diagnostic tool, and then I just didn't click the flap shut until a few days later when the switch arrived and was replaced.
I guess I am lucky that I stopped to refill at 1/2 tank (cheapest, _quality_ gas is Shell near my brother). As far as I could tell, there is *nothing* in the Eos Owner's Manual telling you how to open it other than the switch on the door.








William


----------



## rob51L (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: 2004 Jetta Gas Filler Door Release (kghia)*

Hi, and I am sorry that I posted on the Eos site. I am new to the forum. I did catch it after I posted and went to the Jetta site. There is not a trunk release for the door and I would up digging it out by taking the panel off. What a pain. It wasn't the car's fault, but it would have been nice to have the manual release in the trunk.
Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: 2004 Jetta Gas Filler Door Release (rob51L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rob51L* »_Hi, and I am sorry that I posted on the Eos site. I am new to the forum. I did catch it after I posted and went to the Jetta site.
 
It's OK-- nobody's perfect, and you can always get an Eos later








For instance, I am lacking a VW Bus in my collection























_Quote, originally posted by *rob51L* »_There is not a trunk release for the door and I would up digging it out by taking the panel off. What a pain. It wasn't the car's fault, but it would have been nice to have the manual release in the trunk.
Thanks again to everyone.

I get the feeling that there must be a release you could perform with VAG-COM & the Ross-Tech cable... It's a nice thing to have anyway.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
William


----------

